# Skinny arms and very thin wrist



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi,i have 27y,im 5.8 and have 165lbs.
My problem is thin arms and WRIST.
My forearm is 11inch and 13.5 inch biceps.

My wrist is only 6 inch and im man 
People laught when see my wrist,f*** ashmed.
imgur.com/QK9VY34
imgur.com/cVTvRIi

My colege on work always f*** me because i have so thin wrist,and women have thicker wrist than me 

So what wrong with me? How fix this thin wrist?

Thanks.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You're wrist looks Ok - and the rest of your arm is probably bigger than mine. 

Don't worry about it and tell those people to [email protected]#$ off.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Silva32 said:


> Hi,i have 27y,im 5.8 and have 165lbs.
> My problem is thin arms and WRIST.
> My forearm is 11inch and 13.5 inch biceps.
> 
> ...


Its not bad at all, maybe you are just overthinking it. I knew someone who was 36 in my previous semesters in college and he was like a skeleton all over


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

You wanna know why i got SA? Because i weighed 80 pounds growing up and everyone constantly nagged me about looking like a ****ing stick until one day my brain had enough and made me the recluse i am today. Ive overcome all my weight issues by gaining weight but if theirs one word of advice i wish someone would've given me it'd be this: If you eat all this **** up you'll end up with depression, low self esteem, no confidence by yourself with no life and all those people that made fun of you, well they'll be living their lives happily not giving 2 ****s about you and your skinny wrists. They wont even remember you when you run into them 5 years after you quit your job and end up wearing long sleeves in 100 degree weather because of them. Think of it that way.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

nothing you can do about your bone structure which is what makes up much of your wrist size but you can definitely build your forearm muscles and arms.
while it won't increase the width of your wrist it will add density and thickness to the surrounding areas.

look up hypertrophy and mass gaining routines for your arms and changes in your diet that will need to go with it so you can effectively gain muscle.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

your wrist and this looks fine

13-5 inches for flexed bicep is actually, some above average I have read the, average male is supposed to be about 12-5 inches flexed

if you want to try and build up the forearm a bit you can do ''palm up'' or ''palm down'' wrist curls with a weight.

if these people at work can only think of making silly comments about trivial things like the size of persons writs... they obviously havent got enough work to do. just comment on some of their physical ''faults'' then,.



MiserableLife99 said:


> They wont even remember you when you run into them 5 years after you quit your job and end up wearing long sleeves in 100 degree weather because of them. Think of it that way.


the best way to beat that , is to wear short sleeve things, in summer time. cause 99.9% of people ion the street wont notice, or care, or say anything about your thin wrists, and you will enjoy the new found freedom of baring your arm in public.

strangers tend to be more polite than sometimes the fuc*wits people have to work / go to school with with, who cant think of proper , sensible conversation.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do some heavy lifting. I have skinny arms as well and people think I can't beat them at arm wrestling. :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Put him in a chokehold and ask him if he thinks they're too skinny _now_.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

MiserableLife99 said:


> If you eat all this **** up you'll end up with depression, low self esteem, no confidence by yourself with no life and all those people that made fun of you


Unfortunately, that I am :frown2:



goku23 said:


> nothing you can do about your bone structure which is what makes up much of your wrist size


So im stuck with this "girly" wrist?



KILOBRAVO said:


> if these people at work can only think of making silly comments about trivial things like the size of persons writs... they obviously havent got enough work to do. just comment on some of their physical ''faults'' then,.


Yes,but comments of this people hurt me.Every f***** day 

Anyone else have 6 inch wrists?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm much smaller than you and I still slay women in the bedroom on the regular. Just be confident in yourself bro. Chicks dig confidence.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes,thanks.I see now.

And yes,my wrist is only 2 inch wide (6 inch around)

This is my problem last 5y  + when colege,girls comment how i have tiny wrist...this just killing me.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm going to sound cocky here, but **** it. I'll still run circles around most buff dudes in you name it. basketball softball, baseball, soccer, football, ect. ohh and you should see me play volleyball with these wrists of mine, or badminton. :laugh: yeah that too. Yeah fabio will out squad me in the gym, but ehh he can have that and that vein protruding out of his temple. I know this just sports, but I'm giving you an idea that having muscle or bone structure *doesn't* guarantee you success in a field OR confidence. Yeah a lot of guys have more arm strength me, and are stronger in there legs, but I'm still quicker and more skilled. and in my hey day in college it didnt matter whatsoever that i was skinny. My wrists honestly look quite the same as yours and while iv'e had comments, I also had plenty of opportunities with woman. Anymore I've been more self conscience of my muscle as I got older, but seriously its the confidence over ANYTHHING, not just sports. You're physical appearance doesn't define you. so cliche yes, but I've alwaays been skinny so I can relate. You may not be such a stud ****ing athlete like me, but just know that your physic isn't everything. You can be skinny, and be better than buff dudes in whatever you choose. Or these "men" or normal guys you hear of... You can do it. Just don't be so hard on yourself. :smile2:


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Paging probably offline to thread.

That's probably offline to aisle 3. Clean-up in aisle 3.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a bunch of wrist isolation exercises to build bigger wrists.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Paging probably offline to thread.
> 
> That's probably offline to aisle 3. Clean-up in aisle 3.


What?



Noca said:


> Here is a bunch of wrist isolation exercises to build bigger wrists.


 I try this,but nothing change...i still have wrist like a girl.


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

I have really slender wrists and hands, even more so than you. No one notices, no one cares. Its not important. Its just a difference. Try not to see it as a negative feature.


----------



## rh0iozeT (Mar 1, 2014)

If you're gonna love yourself, start with your wrists..lol.. I think my wrists are more slender than yours.. I used to get jealous with my cousins cuz they got big wrists.. Now I don't give a d**n.. Just try and look at the positive side...


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a little shorter than you and weight 10-15 lbs less. My wrists are just as thin. I've never been called out about my wrists being thin. Your colleague is just being an a-hole.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

davidc said:


> I have really slender wrists and hands, even more so than you. No one notices, no one cares. Its not important. Its just a difference. Try not to see it as a negative feature.





No Limit said:


> I'm a little shorter than you and weight 10-15 lbs less. My wrists are just as thin. I've never been called out about my wrists being thin. Your colleague is just being an a-hole.


Yea,my colleague is ******.
But people always notice my thin wrist :/
My self esteem is realy bad,and i dont know how normal live and work with this "problem"


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

rh0iozeT said:


> If you're gonna love yourself, start with your wrists..lol.. I think my wrists are more slender than yours.. I used to get jealous with my cousins cuz they got big wrists.. Now I don't give a d**n.. Just try and look at the positive side...


Yea,but what is positive here...?
http://imgur.com/8RubaGy.jpg


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Silva32 said:


> Yea,but what is positive here...?
> http://imgur.com/8RubaGy.jpg


Wtf are you on about? Your wrists are not thin. You make it seem like you have a disease.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

meepie said:


> Wtf are you on about? Your wrists are not thin. You make it seem like you have a disease.


Lol yeah, he doesn't know what thin wrists are apparently.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Please. there is nothing wrong with your wrists: and no one else notices or thinks about your wrists:
if your wrists were another inch circumference to be 7 INCHES which is apparently the average for males then would you then be 100% happy with life in general?


----------



## sophie1985 (May 15, 2015)

Don't worry, I actually like men with thin graceful wrists.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Silva32 said:


> Hi,i have 27y,im 5.8 and have 165lbs.
> My problem is thin arms and WRIST.
> My forearm is 11inch and 13.5 inch biceps.
> 
> ...


Theres some wrist lifting exercise you can do like this:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/palms-up-barbell-wrist-curl-over-a-bench

You can do it at home with a single dumbbell. some stronger muscles and bigger tendons will give your wrist a slightly larger diameter, and make it look strong enough that people won't make fun of it for fear of getting punched.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

Silva32 said:


> Yea,but what is positive here...?
> http://imgur.com/8RubaGy.jpg


The positivity here is the fact that you have bigger wrists than I do... and i still work out. People have it worse than you, so you shouldn't put yourself down on something you're born with thats better than a vast majority. Don't worry so much and be proud of what you have.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

I have baby arms too. 

I think you are overthinking this. 

I say this....if someone is seriously not gonna like you cuz your wrists.....then it's not someone you wanna get to know.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Silva32 said:


> What?


 @probably offline. You haffa push the button before talking der


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

My wrists might even be smaller and I'm 15 kgs lighter then you and similar height. I don't think I've ever even cared . . . . Frankly I'd rather thinner and slender wrists/forearm then say a fat one. Never been a problem what so ever with girls. Not sure why a lot of guys have it in their head that they need to look big and imposing to be attractive to ANY girl.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

You look pretty normal to me, don't sweat it, your co-workers are just being jerks. At least you don't have fat looking arms and wrist like me.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe you have Maran Syndrome features (but not the condition).


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

meepie said:


> Wtf are you on about? Your wrists are not thin. You make it seem like you have a disease.


Yes, I Know.....but 6inch wrist is not thin for male?



KILOBRAVO said:


> Please. there is nothing wrong with your wrists: and no one else notices or thinks about your wrists:
> if your wrists were another inch circumference to be 7 INCHES which is apparently the average for males then would you then be 100% happy with life in general?


I don't know but i will be happier and had more confidence.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vividly said:


> The positivity here is the fact that you have bigger wrists than I do... and i still work out. People have it worse than you, so you shouldn't put yourself down on something you're born with thats better than a vast majority. Don't worry so much and be proud of what you have.


Your wristare less than 6 inch circumference?



sophie1985 said:


> Don't worry, I actually like men with thin graceful wrists.


So, it's not problem for you if man have thinier wrist than you?



skyisblue said:


> I have baby arms too.
> 
> I think you are overthinking this.
> 
> I say this....if someone is seriously not gonna like you cuz your wrists.....then it's not someone you wanna get to know.


Yes,but i need work with this people.
Thanks anyway.



Losti said:


> My wrists might even be smaller and I'm 15 kgs lighter then you and similar height. I don't think I've ever even cared . . . . Frankly I'd rather thinner and slender wrists/forearm then say a fat one. Never been a problem what so ever with girls.


Hmmmm how nobody notice your wrist...and one girl left me because i have thin wrist...and people on my work always notice...



NanoStar SOUL said:


> You look pretty normal to me, don't sweat it, your co-workers are just being jerks. At least you don't have fat looking arms and wrist like me.


Thanks.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You would be more confident if your WRIST was thicker?
Oh please, stop blaming your problems on retarded things.


----------



## sophie1985 (May 15, 2015)

No, for me it's not a problem.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Silva32 said:


> Yea,but what is positive here...?
> http://imgur.com/8RubaGy.jpg


Looks like an average wrist.


----------



## Silva32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> you wanna have wrists bigger rhan forearms, wtf? strong wrists > big wrists anyway unless you have some strange fetish


No,but want bigger than 6 inch.
i think 6inch wrist is so so skinny for man


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Why would that be abnormal? It was just the way you were born. If you really want to thicken them up, my only guess would be to gain some weight.


----------

